# Buying a New Desk for the Pastor's Study



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 9, 2013)

We are recarpeting the Pastor's study and couple other rooms at the church and part of what we are doing in that is also updating our 1960's-era furniture.

This includes purchasing a new desk for my study. I had a large "executive" style desk and liked it. However I would be interested in buying something that does not take up near as much room. 

Two options that I have been looking at is either another "executive" style desk like this one (not this one particularly):

Sauder Heritage Hill Double Pedestal Desk 64 34 W Classic Cherry by Office Depot

or just buying a writing desk like this:

OS Home & Office Furniture Hudson Valley 48" Writing Desk | Wayfair


Any advice or helpful questions from the PB brethren and sisterthren would be appreciated.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## matt01 (Sep 9, 2013)

>


----------



## JP Wallace (Sep 9, 2013)

Benjamin

I recently downsized my desk. I found that the big desk I had just gave me more space to stack papers on, so I got rid of the 5'x2'1/2 and got a very basic 4x2 from IKEA, and rearranged my shelves and storage to keep studd I used to stack (lexicons, 'live commentaries' etc. near at hand but off the desk. Then again that's maybe just me. Drawers don't work well with me - I just fill them with bits and pieces, kids toys and stuffs (I work at home!). Out of the two I like the writing desk one, the one big drawer would be very useful for keeping work-in-progress papers in order at out of the way.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 9, 2013)

I find that I need a larger size L-Shaped desk. I have two monitors, and to keep some writing space, an inbox, and area for a phone, etc., it is a must. One thing I would say, once you get a new desk, it is not easy to replace it. So get what will fit and what you think you may use.


----------



## reformedminister (Sep 9, 2013)

I would pray about it and then look on Craigslist. I was needing one too over a year ago. I found a beautiful, heavy, Mahogany Desk that I paid only $100 for. It would cost at least $1, 500 new, and it is in terrific shape. A Baptist minister had previously owned it. I liked it so much I put it in my study at home and put my nice oak desk in the Pastor's Study at Church.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 10, 2013)

To give you a better idea of what kind of space I am looking at for the new desk, whether it be an "executive" style or a "writing" style, I took some pictures of 1) the Old Desk, 2) the room itself. The first picture of the room shows where I have my table set up and probably where I would put a "writing" style desk if I go that route. The second picture of the room shows where the old desk sat, right in front of the door with the step (where the chair is now). The dimensions of the old desk are 36"D x 66"W x 29"H. The room itself is 14' x 18' with a door on each wall, yet certainly not "uniform". 

Thanks again for all y'alls help.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 10, 2013)

Also, just as an FYI, this room also needs to be used for Wednesday Bible Study. As any small church with limited space rooms must have multiple uses.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 10, 2013)

bump


----------



## JM (Sep 11, 2013)

A friend of mine was given a very large, old communion table with a burning bush on the front, he covered the top with glass and uses it for his desk. It looks awesome. All his sermon prep is done on this old table.


----------

